# Halo Reach clan!



## YouPieToo? (Oct 4, 2010)

So I've made a Halo Reach clan and i was wondering if anyone wants to join the name of the clan  is the Atomic grunts and i am the leader.

To join you MUST have this emblem  background
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

With the grunt symbol in the front, The colors are

Maroon 

Pale 

Pale

Optional stuff:Service tag Rawr

Oh and heres the list you need to fill out

Gamertag?:

Mic?:

Rank:

Service tag?:

Rate of kills (How many average kills do you get each game)?:



Well heres the list of who had joined just post here if you want to and i will add you on the list

1:RawrVsRawr
2:-BaggierCj
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:

Eight for now!

Gamertag?:RawrVsRawr

Mic?:Yes kinda messed up though

Rank:Warrant officer Grade 2

Service tag?:RAWR

Rate of kills (How many average kills do you get each game)?:Around  14 or 15 kills each game.

Team player?:Yes!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2010)

nope.avi

I'm the only Atomic here! |:<


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2010)

I will join this clan only if you buy me a 1 year gold subscription.  Then you make me leader, because I'm probably, like, better than you anyways.

Then I quit.


----------

